# questions



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

i have some algue growing on my coral and rock in my tank, how do i get rid?

also im wanting some new lights, i have this setup but i dont feel the lights are giving me full works, 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=n...no-reef-30-litre-aquarium-333199.html;406;450

any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Phosphate removers may help(phosban).GFO(granular ferric oxide) is probly best though.Either will work best in their own reactor.
Couldn't tell which which light from link.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Phosphate removers may help(phosban).GFO(granular ferric oxide) is probly best though.Either will work best in their own reactor.
> Couldn't tell which which light from link.


i cant seem to find them, what is it? i do have problem with algue on my tank and rock, which is annoying!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

GFO - Bulk Reef Supply
Bulkreefsupply will have the GFO and reactors.They have lots of videos that explain how to set up stuff(like this) also.I get all my RO/DI supplies and GFO from them.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

is there not any type of fish that can eat it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tangs,if your tank is big enough.Angles if they are reef safe.And some blennies, will all eat algae.
Turbo snails and conch will work on it also.Some urchins also.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

well my tanks only a little one, looking at 20 liters


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Snails or an urchin could still work.Careful with the urchins as some will eat ANYTHING!
My pencil urchin was fine for like 8 months,then bam!Eating my softies like it was all it had.I have since had good luck with black long spined urchins(got them in all my reefs).
The pencil urchin is doing well in the fowlr with some very tough fish.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

haha! oh dead! il have to have a look, might just get some snails, i do have 1 snail and a couple crabs in at the moment though, and a shrimp


----------

